# A Better Longer lasting DIY CO2



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

A better Longer lasting DIY CO2 Source. 

Ok i have seen numerous post saying sugar water yeast and As a home wine maker i gotta say STOP THE MADNESS! Since Yeast needs Certain nutrients to grow and divide properly ill let you in on a better DIY recipe. It will Cost a few bucks more but will last longer and guess what it wont taste bad!

One Can 100% juice Has to be 100% Juice NOTHING ELSE ADDED Juicy Juice is a good brand for this.(any kind works i use Pineapple)

3 cups Sugar,Brown Sugar,or 3 lbs Honey

One package Wine yeast(may be hard to find there is a site grape and granary that sells it pretty cheap)Liquid yeast cost more But Eu de vie can ferment to 21% STRONG WINE! 

Mix sugar,juice,and yeast in your bottle and hook it up as normal. This should last a bit longer with a drinkable end product Of course you can still use bakers yeast, but you get a cleaner more powerful ferment with Wine yeast, And usually Wine yeast tastes better not always though, i have had some really good "jail house Hooch"

http://www.grapeandgranary.com/ < all your home wine making needs are covered here or in this case all your DIY co2 needs and Maybe even Pressurized needs (sold for home beer making)


----------



## fritz (Jun 3, 2008)

Very interesting!

I think it's worth a try just for the:
"_Is that for your fish tank?_"

"NO! I'm making us homemade wine. I just happen to be venting the excess gas into the fishtank so it doesn't smell. Clever huh?"

"_Yeah right_"


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

How long does this mixture last?

Dave


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Is their stability to this mixture? What type of longevity are we talking here?

From a DIY stand point, its pretty ingenious, but from a cost comparison to the "bread and butter" DIY CO2 mixture, then its quite a leap. Your looking at almost 10 bucks a batch (if not more, once you get the yeast and juice, etc.) as opposed to the less than $1 a batch of the "bread and butter". (unless the yeast packet can be used for multiple batches which I can't tell)

So unless their is some serious long term cost savings or benefit, I am skeptical.

But none the less, still nice to see something new in the DIY world!


----------



## JRB77 (Apr 7, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Is their stability to this mixture? What type of longevity are we talking here?
> 
> From a DIY stand point, its pretty ingenious, but from a cost comparison to the "bread and butter" DIY CO2 mixture, then its quite a leap. Your looking at almost 10 bucks a batch (if not more, once you get the yeast and juice, etc.) as opposed to the less than $1 a batch of the "bread and butter". (unless the yeast packet can be used for multiple batches which I can't tell)
> 
> ...


Yeah, but would you want to drink your "Bread & Butter" DIY mix? 
Also, I thought I came across a post saying with the wine mix you could pour off the "spent" liquid and re-use the sluge in the bottom to re-start the process.
Maybe somebody who's tried it can post....


----------



## joy613 (Jun 19, 2007)

To bad I didn't know this back when I was married. My ex would have loved to have had excuse for the house smelling like a winery when his parents came over. I could have had all kinds of planted tanks with DIY CO2.


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I'm not sure if I am convinced to switch from water to juice, but I can vouch for ditching baker's yeast. In my case I am using champagne yeast, as I was told it is the most resistant to acid, the build up of which is supposed to be what limits CO2 production.

I found an alcoholic beverage store that sells supplies for home brewers and purchased several 2 oz. packs of dry champagne yeast for $1.50 each. The guy there did confirm that champagne yeast resists acid build up best and told me each package could last at least a year properly refrigerated (never frozen though). I only use a 1/8 teaspoon every week, and I would guess one pack is at least a two month supply in that case.

It is far superior to baker's yeast. Previously I had 1 cup of sugar for 1/8 teaspoon baker's yeast, and it would die off by the end of the week. Now I have 1 1/2 cups of sugar for 1/8 teaspoon champagne yeast and it will bubble for more than 3 weeks. And it produces a greater amount of CO2 due to the increase in sugar.

Since the cost of the yeast is so cheap, I just throw out the entire mixture and make a new batch. No idea what the mixture would taste like though, not brave enough to try it.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Is their stability to this mixture? What type of longevity are we talking here?
> 
> From a DIY stand point, its pretty ingenious, but from a cost comparison to the "bread and butter" DIY CO2 mixture, then its quite a leap. Your looking at almost 10 bucks a batch (if not more, once you get the yeast and juice, etc.) as opposed to the less than $1 a batch of the "bread and butter". (unless the yeast packet can be used for multiple batches which I can't tell)
> 
> ...


Well i can get wine yeast locally it cost me .79 for a foil package of dry wine yeast. Each foil pack is enough yeast to do 5 gallons so yes you can do more than one 2 liter bottle from one package. I would Divide each packet into 5. 

As far as stability it is MUCH more stable. Yeast needs acid,nutrients,and Sugar to grow properly the "bread and butter mix" doesn't provide anything but sugar. I suppose you could buy a commercial acid blend and Yeast Nutrient and still use Sugar,water and yeast but IMHO juice just works better.

Longevity i cant guarantee any thing but i have had home made wine take up to 2 months to stop producing CO2 depending on the yeast used.The key here is to use a yeast that can ferment to High Alcohol volume i recommend either Wyeast Eau de Vie 21%(which is liquid only) Or Lallamand K1-V116 which can go to 20% and a good overall choice is Red Star Montrachet. I do know the two liter batchs with juice seem to last 3 to 4 weeks as apposeed to 2 but then again that could simplely be that the sugar in the juice is more complex that White table sugar and ferments slower.

The Big sell point of doing it this way is the fact that you can drink it and it will taste FAR better than the plain sugar/water DIY CO2, Just make sure that if you want to drink it that their is NO WAY any tank water can get into it, i have 2 check valves AND a gas Seperator for just that purpose lol.

As far as cost savings if you are already a Wine drinker then yes BIG TIME savings making your own over store bought. But as far as Just to provide CO2 it prolly does cost more.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

JRB77 said:


> Also, I thought I came across a post saying with the wine mix you could pour off the "spent" liquid and re-use the sluge in the bottom to re-start the process.
> Maybe somebody who's tried it can post....


This can be done and will work IF the alcohol didn't get high enough to Kill all the yeast, the "Gunk" is referred to as Lees in wine making, is is mostly yeast that has settled out. Lots of Old time home wine makers went Batch to Batch this way bit i wouldn't do it if your planning on drinking it.

Providing a Sterile environment is most important to make quality wine, so if your not gonna drink it i would try it and see if it works if you plan on drinking it Clean and sterilize the bottles well!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Is their stability to this mixture? What type of longevity are we talking here?
> 
> From a DIY stand point, its pretty ingenious, but from a cost comparison to the "bread and butter" DIY CO2 mixture, then its quite a leap. Your looking at almost 10 bucks a batch (if not more, once you get the yeast and juice, etc.) as opposed to the less than $1 a batch of the "bread and butter". (unless the yeast packet can be used for multiple batches which I can't tell)
> 
> ...


I can vouch for the champnage yeast. My first batch lasted 2 months. Nothing fancy, just tap water, sugar, baking soda and the yeast.

Side benefit is after it stops bubbling you can drink it to ease any pains you may have. :hihi: 

I see you're feeling better Vance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Well Vance, looks like your onto something. Perhaps a nice write up on a step by step procedure??

Could be nice to add to the articles section for DIY CO2.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

lnb said:


> I see you're feeling better Vance. :thumbsup:


Nope not really feeling better, as with any Degenerative bones and Arthritis their are good days with minimal pain, Moderate days with the normal amount of pain, and Bad days where i just want to lay in the bed in the fetal position and not move. Most days are Moderate, i do get lucky and have a few minimal days here and their but its not because im drinking my DIY CO2 if that's what you were getting at, Actually i rarely drink. Way i see it ya i could get drunk and not feel anything but then when i wake up ill be in pain AND have a hangover not fun lol


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Well Vance, looks like your onto something. Perhaps a nice write up on a step by step procedure??
> 
> Could be nice to add to the articles section for DIY CO2.


Sure i could do that!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

vance71975 said:


> its not because im drinking my DIY CO2 if that's what you were getting at, Actually i rarely drink. Way i see it ya i could get drunk and not feel anything but then when i wake up ill be in pain AND have a hangover not fun lol


Why would I even think that you're drinking the Co2 juice? Besides you've got all of the really good home made stuff ............. yummy! 

Wish I had the time to make my own wine. My neighbor does it and it's a tremendous amount of work and money involve. Though the finished product is well worth it.

White, Red or Rose'?


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

lnb said:


> Why would I even think that you're drinking the Co2 juice? Besides you've got all of the really good home made stuff ............. yummy!
> 
> Wish I had the time to make my own wine. My neighbor does it and it's a tremendous amount of work and money involve. Though the finished product is well worth it.
> 
> White, Red or Rose'?


i do a lot of odd wines. Pineapple,Blueberry,Orange. i really don't make conventional wines.i have done a nice Blush from Tomato.

Small batch wine isn't really costly, it only gets real expensive when your doing 5 gallons at a time or doing wine from kits, but a jug of Apple Juice at the store is less than 4 bucks, few cups of sugar,some yeast and your good to go.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Well Vance, looks like your onto something. Perhaps a nice write up on a step by step procedure??
> 
> Could be nice to add to the articles section for DIY CO2.


Ok at Mccreedy's urging i am going to put up Step By Step Small Batch, Wine Quality Co2 Mixture instructions.

Ok first and Foremost and i cant stress this enough if you want to produce a Drinkable Wine from you DIY CO2 Mixture, You need to make Sure Everything is Sterile.And you need to have Check Valves And a Gas Separator in place to Avoid tank water from getting to your wine.

This can be done a Few ways. Bleaching your bottles will work but takes A LOT of rinsing before they are usable.

Campden Tablets Or Potassium Metabisulfite Powder Is another way that works well.

If you have a Dishwasher with a Heated Dry Cycle that works too NO SOAP!

Ok lets talk Quickly about Yeast and what it does and needs. Yeast Eats Sugar and Creates CO2 and Alcohol as a Side Effect.But Sugar isn't all it needs, Yeast needs Acids as well Not a a lot and you don't have to buy a commercial Acid supplement(you can though if you like). Most Fruit juice contains acid, the more Tart a juice tastes the more Acid it contains, Like Cranberry and Lemon contain a lot of Acids. Most All Wines that you aim to drink will benefit from a Peptic Enzyme Supplement, This Converts Pectin in fruit to a usable sugar and makes a clearer wine.Not needed but nice to add.There are Also Commercial grade Yeast Nutrients i HIGHLY recommend getting one they help to avoid A LOT of problems.


Ok now a bit about Sugars, No they are not all created equal. Any Natural Sugar will work, no artificial Sweeteners they simply don't work.White Table Sugar,Brown Sugar both dark and light, Honey, Molasses, Fructose, Liquid Rice Sugar all will work. The main Choice here is for flavor, each will produce a different taste, Fructose has the Cleanest Ferment IE less of the Flavor is influenced by the Sugar. Molasses Adds the Most Flavor from Fermenting(similar to rum).Just Depends on what you like.

Ok now that i have Bored you with all the info, lets actually Make some DIY CO2 (WINE) that you might actually Want to drink. We will pretend as though you have Sterilized everything and are ready to start.

First Pick your Juice. Any Juice will work as long as its 100% Juice, the following is one of my favorites to make.

1can Pineapple Juice
1cup Dark Brown Sugar
2cups White Table Sugar

Mix the above together in a Pan on the Stove. Bring to a Boil Stiring the whole time. Boil for no more than 2 minutes Remove from heat.Add Yeast Nutrient if you have it(follow instructions on the package usually 1tsp to 1tblsp) and mix well.Cover and let cool to Room Temp.Pour into your bottle and Add yeast(Any Commerical Wine yeast will work, I like Lallamand K1V116, Wyeast Eau De Vie, Or Red Star Montrachet For this blend)Shake well and Put your Top on it. It should last anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 months depend on a lot of factors Temp is a big factor,Warm=faster in wine making(not always good) the Ideal temp for wine makeing is around 72-76 degrees F So a normal Basement in summer works Great!

This is just One Recipe you are not limited to it.if you follow the following rules you should make Drinkable wine Every time(notice i said Drinkable Not Good,Great Etc)

The Rules:
1) Sterlize EVERYTHING that is going to come in contact with your Wines.Caps,Bottles,Spoon to Mix,Funnel EVERYTHING!
2) If Using Juice make sure it is 100% Juice, Not a Juice Drink. Juciey Juice is a good Brand for this.
3)Brief Boiling of your Juice and Sugar mixture Helps it Mix well and Ferment in a more Stable Manner, And kills Unwanted Bacteria.
4) If you are Under 21 DO NOT DRINK YOUR DIY CO2 (WINE), Put it in a clean Sterlized 2 liter, And Save it till your 21 (Ageing helps wine Anyway) Or give it to your Parents!
5) Do not consider me or this your Only recource, Home wine making is a Wonderful Hobby and their are MANY recources out their, do your research and Scale it to your needs.

For those who Simple want a More Stable DIY CO2 mix that should last longer but dont care to drink it here is the Recipie.


Cheap 100% Apple Juice(enough to almost fill a 2 liter leave about 3 inchs from top)
4 cups white Sugar
Juice of One Lemon(for Acid) they are under 1.00 at Super Walmart.
1 Package Wine Yeast Any kind(usually between .58 cents and up to 6.00 for liquid yeasts) Just use cheap one.Baking yeast wont last as long because Alcohol kills it faster,but can be used(remember it wont last as long maybe 2 or 3 weeks)


Briefly boil Apple juice,Sugar,and Lemon juice. Let Cool to room temp Put in your container Add Yeast Shake well cap and let it go.

Below are some sites that Sell Wine making Supplies Or have info on home Wine making.

http://www.grapeandgranary.com/

http://www.finevinewines.com/?gclid=CI_Hv9vajpUCFQFqxwodpnjtDg

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/

http://www.eckraus.com/

http://www.homebrewery.com/

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/

http://www.joyofwine.net/

http://www.pressedforwine.com/

Enjoy
Vance


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

vance71975 said:


> Ok at Mccreedy's urging i am going to put up Step By Step Small Batch, Wine Quality Co2 Mixture instructions.
> 
> Ok first and Foremost and i cant stress this enough if you want to produce a Drinkable Wine from you DIY CO2 Mixture, You need to make Sure Everything is Sterile.And you need to have Check Valves And a Gas Separator in place to Avoid tank water from getting to your wine.
> 
> ...


Serve chilled :hihi: garnish with little paper umbrella


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

lnb said:


> Serve chilled :hihi: garnish with little paper umbrella


Or Over ice mixed with Sprite depend on the Wine!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

vance71975 said:


> i do a lot of odd wines. Pineapple,Blueberry,Orange. i really don't make conventional wines.i have done a nice Blush from Tomato.
> 
> Small batch wine isn't really costly, it only gets real expensive when your doing 5 gallons at a time or doing wine from kits, but a jug of Apple Juice at the store is less than 4 bucks, few cups of sugar,some yeast and your good to go.


Guess ........ more like wine coolers.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Vance,

What type of yeast _would _you advise for this set up?

Like others, I have run DIY with champagne yeast with great success in the past, and I wonder if it would translate well into your recipe.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

Momotaro said:


> Vance,
> 
> What type of yeast _would _you advise for this set up?
> 
> Like others, I have run DIY with champagne yeast with great success in the past, and I wonder if it would translate well into your recipe.


Any Commercial Wine yeast would work A lot of the differences are very subtle and would take a Pro wine taster to tell them apart, i tried to avoid delving to much into different strains of yeast because it can become confusing very quickly.If you like i can post a list of the most commonly available yeast and a general overview of each.But for quick reference here are the 5 best for what we are doing.

Lallamand K1-V116- Low Foaming,Tolerant of high temps,can ferment up to 20% Alcohol Usually used as a General Purpose yeast for both White and red wines.

Red Star Montrachet- Vigorous yeast,Alcohol tolerant,tends to foam more than some strains.Again Usually used as a General Purpose yeast for both White and red wines.

Red Star Pasteur Red-Strong even fermenting yeast usually used for Cabernet family of grapes(will work on any)

Red Star Pasteur Champagne- Moderately vigorous with high Alcohol Tolerance, Fairly Neutral Flavor Cold Tolerant (for those in lower temp areas this would probably work best) Usually used in making Sparkling wines, and Fairly good at restarting stuck fermentation.

Wyeast Eau de Vie- Good Choice for Alcohol Tolerance,and Stuck fermentation,Produces a Dry Clean Profile, 21% Alcohol Tolerance(just as strong as grocery store liqure). Normally Used for Cordials,Grappa,Barley Wine,Eau De Vie and Single Malts.

Thats the short list of what i think would work best, if you want i can do them all just let me know.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

So I assume you make wine pretty continuously? 

My wifes family is big into making all kinds of schnapps and my mother-in-law makes a kahlua to die for. How hard is it to make wine? I assume most of the produst relies primarily on the quality of the ingredients, right?


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> So I assume you make wine pretty continuously?
> 
> My wifes family is big into making all kinds of schnapps and my mother-in-law makes a kahlua to die for. How hard is it to make wine? I assume most of the produst relies primarily on the quality of the ingredients, right?


Actually i had kinda gotten out of the Wine making hobby, for awhile i was doing big batch kit wines, had a couple go bad and lost about 250.00 i had invested and quit for awhile, i have started doing Small batches again, i have these things called Quick Cap that go on a 2 liter for doing small batch wines, nothing more and a cap with a piece of rubber and a slit in the middle, pretty neat though. 5g batches can get costly quick so im only doing small amounts now lol.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Any Homebrewers here? I'll start a thread in "The Lounge"--


----------

